# Hi All, I have a couple questions, setting up a new 30 Gal Hexagon Tank



## nason (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all, Im new here but have done and am running many freshwater tanks,
I just got a 30 gallon hexagon tank and plan on turning into a saltwater tank, this is where Im currently at.
I have a UGF running
a protein skimmer running,
a hang on filter running small penguin I believe,
I just bought a power glo light for the fixture,
a heater with therm, reading mid 70s
a very large powerhead sitting on bottom working and stirring the water well,
it came with crushed white rock from previous owner along with a few small pieces of rock,
I have added salt and tested salinity with the hydrometer and it all tested fine

I was thinking of adding some clowns:fish: in a few days seeing the tank has been established from previous owner and reset up by me,:fun:

with this power glo light I am pretty positive it will work with fish, but this kind of light will not work with anemones or corals correct? the people at the fish store said it may work with live rock but will it? 

It is a small light and seeing that it is a hexagon it is rather deep then most, 
I do have a pretty serious mh light but I am concerned it may be to much for this tank and overheat things

Is there much else I need for just the fish? I know if I get in with corals I may need some stronger equipment

is there anymore suggestions or things I may need to add for a steady system?

thanks all 

I will have to post some pics up when Im done
here are some freshwater tanks I have up, took some quick shots


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nason said:


> Hi all, Im new here but have done and am running many freshwater tanks,
> I just got a 30 gallon hexagon tank and plan on turning into a saltwater tank, this is where Im currently at.
> I have a UGF running *get rid of it, its unneeded*
> a protein skimmer running,
> ...


----------



## nason (Dec 7, 2009)

I was gonna replace it with sand but looks decent with crushed coral,
as for the light wattage it is a T8 15inch 14 watt power glo, 18000 k is this any good ?? I was thinking of adding fish a little sooner since been established a little while ago, I ll prolly get some live rock tomorrow he had some in the tank that stayed during transport to me


----------



## nason (Dec 7, 2009)

my mhalite one I ll have to check sorry thought u were referring to the one I currently have on it


----------



## nason (Dec 7, 2009)

also my t8 bulb power glo says it supports photosynthetic coral but will it actually? thanks for the help all


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no it will not


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you don't want to overheat things, you can use a 50/50 light. It's half 10,000K and half Actinic light. It wont be enough light for corals, but will give a nice look to your fish w/o being overly bright.

As for corals, you generally need a lot of light and since your tank is tall, you will need an exceptional amount of lighting and in the end probably a chiller too.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

the 50/50 bulb will be around 15 watts


----------

